# Trout tip help



## 100 Grain (Aug 24, 2013)

nowicki2005 said:


> So you caught an 8 pound bass??????


Not even close. Maybe 4 - 4 1/2 lb? Don't weigh them just quick measure & let go. Btw 23" not 25". My windows phone won't let me edit posts. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fishonjr (Feb 16, 2006)

I know it goes against the suggestions being posted, but I spent many years catching trout, especially rainbows, through the ice. I fish the deep water, but I only fish a few feet below the ice. Usually 1-5 feet under the ice. I lived in the Gaylord/Lewiston area, and there are numerous trout lakes up there. Being stealthy is also very critical to being successful. With fish that are just below the ice surface, they are affected by noise. If you can find Butterworms, use them. They have a stink like no other bait I have ever used. Trout can sniff that out. My favorite set up is 2lb test on a 36-48" ultra light rod with a great drag. Genz worm with a rubber body/skirt and tipped with a Butterworm right through the middle of the body.
Most of the brown trout I have caught have come in 15-30fow right off the bottom. I have caught hundred of trout and I have never caught one in water less than 15'. Like I said, it goes against the grain, but it has really worked well in the lakes I fish. Good luck to you!


----------



## paddy o (Dec 29, 2010)

I've been targeting inlets or seeps this year and using tip ups strung with nothing but a hook. #16 treble with a wiggler. The deepest I've fished is 12". Put the wiggler 6" deep or halfway down. Swampbuck is right. You have to be super quiet. 

I hook wigglers in the wing pad so they still swim. I missed a bunch of fish this weekend but it was still action. The missed hits are probably because of the light hooking strategy. Though you're trying to be quiet you have to check the tipups every so often to make sure your wigglers are there and still swimming. 

It's super addicting to catch one of those rainbows like that.


----------



## 100 Grain (Aug 24, 2013)

Enjoying all the tips so far. I've tried all of them and get fish everyday now. Still No trout yet but Great fun & some Big dandy bass. Another fat one today after work on a Swedish pimple w/ a minnow, one on a tip up & minnow and yesterday a few on a jig w/ a wiggler. Lost a few at the hole. Been alot of years since I been ice fishing and hooked again!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paddy o (Dec 29, 2010)

Any rainbows yet?


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

You will land more fish with a whip up (Slammer, Automatic Fisherman, Jaw Jacker) than a conventional tip up because of the near instant hook set.

After annual ice fishing trips to Milwaukee Harbor for the last half dozen years targeting browns & steelhead you see very few if any anglers using tip ups.

I prefer Slammers over Autos or Jaw Jackers as you can use a longer rod like the 50 inchers I'm currently using.

This year 3-4" golden shiners have way out performed spawn & jigging.


----------



## 100 Grain (Aug 24, 2013)

paddy o said:


> Any rainbows yet?


No nothing yet. Haven't been out this week but I was catching all bass, some good ones to, both large & smallmouth. They were way bigger than the ones I was catching in summer. Maybe get a trout before seasons over. Thanks for your help and thanks for asking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fishonjr (Feb 16, 2006)

Here's a picture of my Genzworm set up that is by far my number one jig for trout.


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

fishonjr said:


> I know it goes against the suggestions being posted, but I spent many years catching trout, especially rainbows, through the ice. I fish the deep water, but I only fish a few feet below the ice. Usually 1-5 feet under the ice. I lived in the Gaylord/Lewiston area, and there are numerous trout lakes up there. Being stealthy is also very critical to being successful. With fish that are just below the ice surface, they are affected by noise. If you can find Butterworms, use them. They have a stink like no other bait I have ever used. Trout can sniff that out. My favorite set up is 2lb test on a 36-48" ultra light rod with a great drag. Genz worm with a rubber body/skirt and tipped with a Butterworm right through the middle of the body.
> Most of the brown trout I have caught have come in 15-30fow right off the bottom. I have caught hundred of trout and I have never caught one in water less than 15'. Like I said, it goes against the grain, but it has really worked well in the lakes I fish. Good luck to you!



Good advice above!!! I haven't fished for trout in a few years, but use to fish a lake around Lewiston for Browns, always fished the bottom 2 feet, in 15-40 FOW. Perch minnows under a bobber. We caught tons of 12-18" Browns. Rainbows, doesn't matter if you're in 10 foot or 100 foot, fish the top 10% of the water. Good luck. 



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## roosterg5 (Feb 14, 2011)

Fished a trout lake in Kalkaska a couple of weekends ago and caught almost all of my fish 3 feet from bottom. Any deeper and the small perch got my minnows before the trout. Was fishing 50 foot of water but saw them caught as shallow as 15ft. I was marking most fish at the 47 foot level 
So that is were I fished. Guys fishing 50 yards a way were getting them at 20ft down. I think because the water is so clear the fish were getting the minnows whatever depth. Watched them come in on my sonar as my bait was going back down. The browns were definitely line shy though. Didn't do very good till I switched to 3lb test. 
Used to quite well on this lake many years ago when there were more Rainbows and splake on tear drops and wigglers. Did not catch any browns on wigglers but the perch loved them.


----------



## RAck_Attack (Sep 14, 2010)

My kids and I had a good run on Saturday with trout. We didn't limit but we caught 25, half were under size. 

We ran a line of tip ups 20 yds off shore in 2' of water. 

Real aggressive too.


----------



## AlphaPlex20 (Jan 20, 2015)

wow, great job! thats more action than most people are seeing with this deep freeze. keep up the good work man


----------

